# Fridge freezing food



## ivellisse (Sep 3, 2009)

My Samsung fridge is freezing the food in all sections of the refrigerator portion, even milk on the door. The freezer is okay. The temperature is set as high as it can go. Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

lower the temperature settings to midway on the dial


----------

